# DKI and No Touch Knockouts?



## Matt Stone (Aug 21, 2002)

Can anyone comment on this?  Not flames or emotional commentary (there is enough of that around the internet already), just informed explanations, please.

Gambarimasu.

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> 
> *Can anyone comment on this?  Not flames or emotional commentary (there is enough of that around the internet already), just informed explanations, please.
> 
> ...



I was sceptical, because Dillman himself, said they don't work every time. However, my Senseii, says that he has done it. If my Senseii says it is so, then you could put money on it being so. Incidently, he also says it doesn't work every time.


--Dave
:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 21, 2002)

I guess the major question for me is WHY?...........

From the video clips I have seen of Dillman as well as Rich Mooney  it seems to take several minutes to accomplish ( if it really does work at all). Money was exposed as a fraud a while back.

I can't see it working in a self-defense situation since you are unlikely to get someone to pause mid attack and let you do whatever it is while they wait.....................maybe it is the attacker that is doing the no touch KO's and then takes the guys money. 

Either way I can't see much benefit in it.


----------



## cdhall (Aug 21, 2002)

On this general topic of whether a knock-out strike can be employed in an actual encounter, I want to say that I have done techniques in class on many occassions where the opponent will be stunned/shocked/surprised during the technique so that you would have 1 second to "retool" and execute whatever move you like.

I know we have all seen this even in sparring where an opponent will react and we will see a new opening and adjust our attack to take advantage.  From the Dillman knockouts I've seen you only need a clear shot to pull them off.  

I don't know if this applies to No Touch knockouts and if there is a better thread for this comment I invite the MODS to move this post and let me know.

Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 21, 2002)

Doug, 

Saw your website, looks nice.

As for the strike you described I think you are referring to a contact strike. 
The ones that people have eluded to on this thread are supposedly done with out even touching someone.
I sued to have a URL with these No touch KO's on them but seem to have lost it when I transferred files to my new computer.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2002)

I have seen several of these performed, by Mr. Dillman and some of his senior students. I have posted my thoughts on it on this forum before. In my opinion these are principally "social pressure" knockouts, where the student falls to avoid embarrassing their instructor; there are elements of stage magic too. I don't mean to imply that Mr. Dillman and his people don't really believe in this but rather that they have accidentally rediscovered a "trick" and attribute the phenomenon to Chi rather than the physiology of standing still for long periods and the social psychology aspects of the demonstration. At one point a student failed to go down and Mr. Dillman pointed out that he had his toes up and said if he put his toes down he'd go out; indeed, the student fell after this suggestion was made. I believe it was out of an unconscious desire not to embarrass Mr. Dillman. Other students were jumped on and pulled down as soon as they wobbled, as also happens sometimes with the touch knockouts (many of which I think are legitimate KOs or heavy stuns however).


----------



## AvPKenpo (Aug 21, 2002)

Is there a website with some video samples on it?  I would like to see it.

Michael


----------



## DKI Girl (Aug 21, 2002)

Okay.....I have seen several different people do No Touch KO's....here are my observations....

1.  Yes they work.
2.  No they are not quick....it does take some time to do this technique and it will take practice to speed it up.  Just like any technique you do.
3.  I personally have seen many knocked out with this and I have actually seen someone try and fight it mentally.....it made the knockout much deeper and more painful for the uke.

I do have one on video, but don't have it on this computer to upload it.  Will see if I can find some clips and post them later today.

dki girl


----------



## AvPKenpo (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks DKI.
Michael


----------



## KennethKu (Aug 21, 2002)

KO someone without physical contact?

That would be against the Law of Physics.  No flame intended, but how many times when something that seems to be against the Law of Physics, actually turned out to be true?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KennethKu _
> 
> *KO someone without physical contact?
> 
> That would be against the Law of Physics. *



But not the Laws of Psychology, where this is done through mesmerism on a daily basis. Indeed, I believe that this is part of what happens here.

One explanation for the success of some forms of native "magic" (e.g. voodoo) is that it may be possible to literally scare someone to death; one can also faint from exhaustion and from fear.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 21, 2002)

I have several bad martial arts video's that put the no touch knockout on me. Usually knocks me out for couple of hours.
Bob:rofl:


----------



## KennethKu (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *But not the Laws of Psychology, where this is done through mesmerism on a daily basis. Indeed, I believe that this is part of what happens here.
> 
> One explanation for the success of some forms of native "magic" (e.g. voodoo) is that it may be possible to literally scare someone to death; one can also faint from exhaustion and from fear. *



YES. That would explain it.

That is probably why it only "works" SOMETIMES, ie with cooperating targets.


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Aug 21, 2002)

Ive never seen or heard of anything like that, can someoneexplain the technique???


----------



## Matt Stone (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



My best buddy back home (my "sempai," the guy that tested me for my black belt, and godfather to my kids) is also a guild certified hypnotist/hypnotherapist.  He has, in the past, used hypnotic suggestion on me to get me to stand still for a brief moment (allowing him to close the distance on me), to make me begin to "fall asleep," etc.  I am susceptible to his suggestions because I trust him implicitly, therefore my subconscious mind will allow his suggestions to be received and obeyed...  Someone I _don't_ trust, however, will be resisted...

Just an observation, not necessarily a theory about how these alleged "no touch" things work.

On the other hand, since Mr. Mooney has come up in this thread, there are somewhat valid theories about why _lin kong jin_ "empty force" techniques do not work.  This theory is based on _qigong_ theory, and seems to be sound.  The only problem with the theory, however, is that not all of the detractors of Mr. Mooney's alleged abilities practice _qigong_, thus making it only one possible solution...

Gambarimasu.

:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 21, 2002)

I still would like to know what the purpose to these no touch KO's is...........
So far I have not heard any compelling theory as to why they are needed and what they are suppose to achieve. 
Personally I doubt that anyone could do them on an "unwilling" subject.


While I was in China I went to the Beijing Institute for Traditional Chinese Medicine and saw some wild stuff.........I mean some really wild stuff.
 All of it was done for medical reasons though..........this no touch KO stuff just sounds & looks like a circus side show act.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2002)

Mr. Dillman has said that when he first started doing pressure points he couldn't do them in a fighting situation but now can, and that he believes the same will be true of his new discovery of no-touch Chi knockouts within two years.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 21, 2002)

I might have missed it but I think if I person like Dillman with all his infamy would have gotten in a "real" fight it would have made the news.............I for one would like to see him try it in a "real" fight.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2002)

I don't know if he's had a recent fighting experience or not; he boxed for some while so I think he understands a bit about fighting. He was Muhammad Ali's sparring partner for a while, I believe.

He's a big proponent of kata. One quote of his I like (taken from my memory): "Twenty years ago if you had attacked me there was almost no chance that I'd use a technique from a kata on you, any more than I did in point sparring. If you attack me today there's a 99.9% chance that there'll be kata all over you." he actually talks about the applications in the kata more than the pressure points--the pressure points add to the effectiveness of the moves in the kata, he says, as does the use of sound and colors.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *..........He was Muhammad Ali's sparring partner for a while, I believe.*



Actually he wasn't. He had his picture taken with Ali and there was a rumor going around to the effect that he "trained" with him which was later proven to be false. He also has his photo taken with Bruce Lee and the same rumor somehow got started..........which was also proven to be not true. 
I am afraid "Georgies" only claim to fame before he stumbled on to tuite and kyusho was having a record for breaking blocks of ice.  
There is a trend among certain MA folks to go around with a camera and have themselves photographed with various VIP's in the MA community and maybe even get a technique or two demonstrated on them to which they later claim "I trained with XXXXXXXX, see here is the photo of us". 
One very famous MA author suggested I do this very thing.
Needless to say I don't..........and have never felt the need to lie about who I trained with.

The Internet certainly has brought a new breed of MA people into the world. :shrug:


----------



## DKI Girl (Aug 21, 2002)

arnisador...I have heard George make that statement many times....I think it says alot about kata.....


I am often amazed that some people just don't accept that you have to start somewhere with a technique...no matter what the technique is, you have to take it one step at a time before you can start using it quicker and easier.

No one has ever said that the no touch ko's are ready for combat use....yet.....but maybe in the future they will be.   How many years ago was it that alot of people said pressure points couldn't be used in a fight too????  

I guess time will tell......

Dave.....What did your instructor say to you about the No Touch subject?  I would be curious to hear what was said about him doing it also.

dki girl


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 21, 2002)

The difference with pressure points, tuite and all that compared to the "No-touchy-no feely KO" is that the result of the technique is "painfully" obvious and extremely practical. I have yet to hear any practical use for this dubious "technique"......

What's next?...................are we going to astral project ourselves??????? 
Or maybe levitate above our opponents so they can't hit us.........

I guess it is true what Barnum & Bailey said.........."There is a sucker born every minute"


----------



## arnisador (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DKI Girl _
> 
> *How many years ago was it that alot of people said pressure points couldn't be used in a fight too????  *



I've been to many DKI events but never heard someone tell a story of doing this. I'm sure someone has and I'd be curious to hear about it.


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 22, 2002)

I don't recall ever seeing any footage of Dillman or other DKI people doing no-touch KOs, so I can't comment on them.

I've seen plenty of Mooney doing them, and it's just a lot of poop.  Every bit of footage I've seen is taken by a group that is predisposed to believing in no-touch KOs, so they eagerly oblige him.

I think there's a link in another thread to a site describing a scientific test of Mooney's claim, which he failed fantastically.  

Cthulhu


----------



## tarabos (Aug 22, 2002)

Steve Stewart had some footage of the no-touch knockout on his website...

http://www.ssmma.com

however, i think the site is being re-designed since he parted ways with the wkka so you can't watch them now, unless the site is back up again.

i won't say that it works, i won't say that it doesn't, i will say that i've never had it done on me, so i can't say anything for sure. my instructor said that frank trejo was going to let dilman do the no-touch on him at stewart's camp a while back, but it never happened. I don't think mr. stewart wanted that at his camp.

EDIT: just checked the site, the videos are there.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *I think there's a link in another thread to a site describing a scientific test of Mooney's claim, which he failed fantastically.  *



I posted it in the trhead about him in the General forum--it's on the Amazing Randi's site.


----------



## KennethKu (Aug 22, 2002)

If he flunked out Amazing Randi's scrutiny, then it is a certified crock.  :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> I posted it in the trhead about him in the General forum--it's on the Amazing Randi's site. *



Thanks, arnisador...I should've figured you posted the link.  

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Aug 22, 2002)

Here's the link:
http://www.randi.org/jr/071902.html

Very amusing! I saw several of Mr. Dillman's students, including a young girl, do the moving of up to five people in a conga line at a camp. Mr. Dillman says he does it while waiting in lines all the time.

Once again, a stage magic trick.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Here's the link:
> http://www.randi.org/jr/071902.html
> ...



Now that has some practical value! 

That would come in handy over here in Tokyo when there are large lines, crowds and so on.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *
> Now that has some practical value!*



In all seriousness, this is of course one reason people want to believe in it--it's not only easy and safe (at a distance), but would have other practical values as well. Kind of like being able to fly.

I've seen some amazing things in the martial arts but I'm not buying the no-touch knockouts and moving people with empty force. Magicians do it without Chi.



> *That would come in handy over here in Tokyo when there are large lines, crowds and so on. *



I understand crowding is quite an issue there.


----------



## D.Cobb (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *
> There is a trend among certain MA folks to go around with a camera and have themselves photographed with various VIP's in the MA community and maybe even get a technique or two demonstrated on them to which they later claim "I trained with XXXXXXXX, see here is the photo of us".
> ...



Hey Mr. Rousselot, would that have been our mutual 'friend'?
 

--Dave


----------



## D.Cobb (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DKI Girl _
> 
> *Dave.....What did your instructor say to you about the No Touch subject?  I would be curious to hear what was said about him doing it also.
> 
> dki girl *



It was during an advanced class, one night. All he said was he had done one, but he said it was hard and didn't work for him every time.
--Dave


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




That's correct.  :asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




GEE!! Now there's a suprise....

 


NOT!!!!


:rofl: 
--Dave
:asian:


----------



## DKI Girl (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




I have seen it not work before or take alot longer than they anticipated.  I do believe that they will get it to work reliably eventually.  It's just going to take practice.

dkigirl


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 29, 2002)

Two Classic examples of fake knockouts...........

http://www.kyushoworld.net/videos/MVC-376W.MPG and http://www.kyushoworld.net/videos/n...h Robert.mpeg 

Why are they fake?

Notice the legs in the videos.
Peoples legs do not remain stiff/straight when KO..........their knees will give way first............
Also notice the way they fall...........people only fall like that in Hollywood movies when "acting" like they are KOed.


(Oddly enough his gi says Jack Hogan on the back........it's the same Jack Hogan that is connected to DKI.....)


Here is an interesing link as well called:

Exposing Self Defence Slight Of Hand And Trickery 

http://www.xpres.net/~gmattson/ubbs/Forum2/HTML/001501.html


----------



## Matt Stone (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DKI Girl _
> 
> *I have seen it not work before or take alot longer than they anticipated.*



Which invalidates the usefullness of this technique in a self-defense situation...  Last time I checked, muggers weren't too cooperative about letting you get ready for their attacks...  



> *I do believe that they will get it to work reliably eventually.  It's just going to take practice.*



And in the 5000+ years of martial arts research and development, nobody has gotten it right yet?  I think that, no matter how much I would like it to be true (Jedi mind trick anyone?), it amounts to cooperation (conscious or unconscious) between the do-er and the do-ee, nothing more.

Gambarimasu.


----------



## nathan_sau (Sep 8, 2002)

i must say this topic is very interesting and judging on the video links you gave us Mr Rousselot i have to agree with your observations but on the whole i would have to have it done to me to beleive it.

Nathan
:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> 
> *And in the 5000+ years of martial arts research and development, nobody has gotten it right yet?  I think that, no matter how much I would like it to be true (Jedi mind trick anyone?), it amounts to cooperation (conscious or unconscious) between the do-er and the do-ee, nothing more.
> Gambarimasu. *




I have to agree.

It seems every so often someone pops up and seems to think they invented something new or have taken something to a new level. Sorry just not true. With 5,000 years of people doing different arts all over the world more than a little of it overlaps from place to place and style to style.
What I think happens is those people don't realize that just because it is new to them doesn't mean it is new to the MA world. 
I also believe that with more sophisticated scientific research and testing methods a lot of the "mysterious" stuff in the Arts is becoming better understood and better explained. When you get down to it there are only 2 kinds of arts. The kind that works and the kind that doesn't.
This no touch KO stuff is the kind that doesn't and is nothing more than a parlor trick and an unsophisticated one at that as I explained about the body motion a few posts up. There never will be enough time to set up a no touch KO in a real situation. Real defense calls for a one second reaction technique........if your technique lasts longer you most likely will not be having a good day.


----------



## jazkiljok (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *I still would like to know what the purpose to these no touch KO's is...........
> So far I have not heard any compelling theory as to why they are needed and what they are suppose to achieve.
> ...



point hit squarely on the head here. what purpose does it serve? -- to convince people you can defy physics and reality is to me a curious way of teaching self defense.

my concern is when you get sheep to go baaaahhh on command- no telling what you'll want them to do next.

caveat emptor







:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2002)

Mr. Dillman stated that the no-touch knockouts were a recent discovery and that he realized it was not yet practical, but that he believed that within two years he will be able to functionalize it.


----------



## J-kid (Sep 9, 2002)

I think those guys getting knocked out Ryushikan posts are wanting to believe something so bad that they are doing it to them selfs.  Its almost like one of those people afraid of a mouse it you put it on there hand they might pass out.   Are they in any danger (no),   Dos the mouse hold a real threat(no inless its mickey mouse) .  And no the Mouse dos not have any super powers to knock people out just like the guy in the vidoe,  Can you spell HOAX!!!!!:soapbox:


----------



## J-kid (Sep 9, 2002)

I meant Ryu's vidoe clips not posts ...


----------



## chufeng (Sep 9, 2002)

No touch knockouts......

Hmmmm...

How about J.Lo????

But that would only apply to the straight males in the crowd...


:asian:
chufeng


I do my breathing exercises....


----------



## RyuShiKan (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> 
> *No touch knockouts......
> 
> ...




I think I would rather be awake and have try and knock me out.......if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Matt Stone (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> 
> *No touch knockouts......
> 
> ...



If I have to "fight" with J.Lo, it is going to the ground...  and I WANT her to touch me to knock me out!!!  Touch me a LOT!!!  Otherwise, it is no different than watching TV...

:rofl:

Gambarimasu.

:asian:


----------



## Mike Clarke (Oct 23, 2002)

I've been following this thread for a while and thought I'd stick my two cents worth in.

Some years back when I was living in England a well known karate business man had come across Mr Dillmans 'wonder' waza and jumped on the bandwaggon introducing it to the U.K.
As you might expect he made lots of money from those who are always on the lookout for the 'easy' way out.

Anyways, to cut a long story short, I contacted this 'master' and told him if he could knock me out without touching me I'd leave my wife and sell up everything I own (hand it over to him), and devote my entire life to following him.
All he had to do was knock me out once without making contact infront of a t.v. crew.

Okay, now I'm going to ask for a show of hands on what you think the outcome was?
He never took up my (very serious) offer.
But I note he's still teaching his 'art' and even found his way to Australia once or twice.

I'm happy to repeat the offer if anyone is interested?

Mike.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> 
> *I've been following this thread for a while and thought I'd stick my two cents worth in.
> 
> ...



Is your wife hot??


----------



## DKI Girl (Oct 23, 2002)

Hi Mike.  

Since I am not sure where you are located.... I can't provide you with some possible suggestions of seminars to attend to have this opportunity provided for you.

dkigirl


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DKI Girl _
> 
> *Hi Mike.
> 
> ...




I think it says on his website........


----------



## Mike Clarke (Oct 23, 2002)

Kirk,
Not sure what your asking about here?
You should know that my wife was not included in the things that I was going to hand over to the knock out king of England.
She is not 'mine' to give, I don't own her.

And just incase you were thinking of making a move on her you should know she was thrown a biker gang for being too rough.
She is so big she has to leave the beach so the tide can come in, and her complextion is such that blind people often practise their reading skills on her face.
She's won best in show at the local tattoo convention six years on the trot, and twice at the dog show. 
She's a red head (no hair, just a red head )

Apart from all that, she's a dear little thing that's close to my heart.

dkigirl,
Hi and thanks for your input.
As to me going to a 'seminar', you misunderstand. I'm not interested in 'learning' this kind of hocuss pocuss, but I'm happy to give anyone who has mastered it(?) a chance to come and claim their prize. I'll set up the t.v. crew and sign anything that lets them off the hook with regards to being sued for my death etc.

Hope this helps?

Yours in budo,
Mike Clarke.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 23, 2002)

Now if, or should I say when, it doesn't work do they have to give you anything?
Are any excuses allowed? 
For example: "the sun was in my eyes", "it's not the right time of day", "you have a beard so it won't work" (I actually heard that one once)


----------



## Kirk (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> 
> *Kirk,
> Not sure what your asking about here?
> ...



Glad you took it as intended, as a joke!


----------



## qizmoduis (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *Now if, or should I say when, it doesn't work do they have to give you anything?
> Are any excuses allowed?
> For example: "the sun was in my eyes", "it's not the right time of day", "you have a beard so it won't work" (I actually heard that one once) *



What about: "It doesn't work on skeptics!"  

I love that one.
:toilclaw:


----------



## DKI Girl (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> 
> *
> dkigirl,
> ...



So then that pretty much sums it up that you are not interested in learning anything new....it really doesn't matter that it could improve or change your martial art.   

Just because someone that you talked to can't do what they say, doesn't mean that someone else hasn't the ability either.

I'm sure that alot of people didn't believe in Oyata either, but now they do.

dkigirl


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DKI Girl _
> 
> *  So then that pretty much sums it up that you are not interested in learning anything new*



I think he said he is offering anyone that thinks they can do the "No touch KO" stuff to give it a shot on him and prove it. 




> _Originally posted by DKI Girl _
> 
> * ....it really doesn't matter that it could improve or change your martial art.    *



How would it do that?


----------



## Mike Clarke (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey Kirk,
It's all good fun if you want it to be. As they say here in Australia.
"No worries mate!"

DKI Girl,
I don't want to seem like I'm attacking you or anyone else for that matter. It's just that this sort of thing comes up from time to time all over the world. It's a scam based on peoples wish to achieve without working for it. Religions do it, politicians do it, and martial artist do it too.
All I'm simply saying is this. If anyone can knock me out or kill me without making physical contact with either their own body or a weapon (knife ,gun etc) then I will allow them to display their 'skill' on me as a way of establishing proof.
If they do knock me out, then I'll hand over all I own and become their diciple for the rest of my life.
What many people in the martial arts seem to forget is that the 'fight' we are having is not against another person, but our own ego. I am not being egotistical with my offer, I'm hoping to shine some light on the matter.
Many years ago on Okinawa Miyagi Chojun sensei (the founder of goju-ryu) heard of a man who said that no one in the world could break his grip once he had a hold of them. Facinated by the stories he joined a few other people and visited this great master.
After the introductions were made Miyagi sensei  offered the master a chance to grab him, this the master did grasping Miyagi sensei hard across the front of his chest in a bear hug.
Once the grip was on it looked solid and there seemed no way that Miyagi sensei was going to wriggle free.
Miyagi sensei's answer to the master grip was simple he kneed the master hard in between his legs and immedeatly the master lost his grip. 
Everyone the master had gripped before Miyagi sensei had gone along with the masters prompting and allowed him to set things up in a way that let his 'magic' work. 
May I suggest that this is similar to the things some so called martial arts masters (?) do today.
At the end of the day one has to ask what such a skill would be used for anyway? And if it was legit I suspect there are more than enough idiots in the world who would have learnt it by now and would be busy dropping anyone and everyone who upset them. 
I have a couple of Mr Dillmans seminars on tape and I have to tell you the activity I've seen on them bear little resemblance to martial arts training, but an uncanny resemblance to an American t.v. show I used to watch as a kid called 'The Amazing World of Kreskin'.

Funakoshi sensei, the man who founded shotokan karatedo once said we should  "Part the clouds and seek the way".
I believe that is still good advice.

Yours in friendship and budo,
Mike.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey RyuShiKan,

No. I won't make any claim on them for anything. I think the experience of falling flat from such a hight would be enough to contend with.

I read somewhere that a Japanese shotokai 'master' living in England has now said this is his goal too.

Must be something they add to the water? What else can bring grown up people to such a state of mind?

Did I ever tell you about the time I was levitating over the dojo floor once? You see it all started one day when I was...............

 
Mike


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> 
> *Hey RyuShiKan,
> 
> No. I won't make any claim on them for anything. I think the experience of falling flat from such a hight would be enough to contend with.*



Don't hold your breath as I think you will have a long wait for that day. 



> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> 
> *I read somewhere that a Japanese shotokai 'master' living in England has now said this is his goal too.*



I don't know if you ever came up to the "big island" when you were over here.......but there are plenty of Japanese "masters" that try that crap.
I met one asked him to work his "voodoo" on me.............didn't work. He said I wasn't "open to the experience" or some sort of clap trap.
Another I met said I would have to train with him for several months before it would work on me. I'll make sure I enroll the next person that wnats to punch my lights out (which seems to be growing the more I post on here) to enroll in his school first so it will work on him. Paaaaalease  



> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> 
> *Must be something they add to the water? What else can bring grown up people to such a state of mind?*



Bad water or good beer. Too much Boddinton's has been know to make people babble incessantly.



> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> 
> *Did I ever tell you about the time I was levitating over the dojo floor once? You see it all started one day when I was...............
> Mike *



No, but did I ever tell you about how I didn't need an airplane to come to Japan.........I just willed myself here..........


----------



## chufeng (Oct 24, 2002)

I don't want to toot my own horn or anything but I was once able to walk through walls...and I have levitated.

The first time I walked through walls was really "weird"...I just had to do it again...I was amazed at myself...I had to show someone...so I called my brother up the steps to watch...I couldn't do it...I tried again (after settling down...I was nervous, afterall) and was successful !!! Then he asked me what if I got stuck while walking through...

The next time I did it, I DID get stuck and I died...
...but I got better.

Then the levitation thing...I could levitate at about one inch off of the ground...it was sort of like being on a skateboard...I'd push off at one end of a room and lightly touch down on the other end...really cool stuff...

But one day I was on top of a tall building and tried it...skimmed right off the edge...I thought for sure I was dead, but then I woke up...

So, for you naysayers out there (RyuShiKan and Mike) don't be so close minded 

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 24, 2002)

Actually, I would like to see someone do a no touch KO..............but under my condition. I have to be attacking them or at least moving to do so.
Because if it can't be done under that condition it is useless to me as a self-defense tool. Me just standing there waiting is not going to cut it.
I also have serious doubts if as to whether certain folks are able to do it even while I am standing still.


----------



## chufeng (Oct 24, 2002)

The descriptions of the NTKO remind me of Billy Jack stopping long enough to take his boots off before wiping the floor with ten of the town's "badfolk." And then he gets his *** kicked...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Mike Clarke (Oct 25, 2002)

BODDINGTONS  

I'm so impressed I can't begin to tell you. The beer of my home town and the nectar of the gods.

How do you know of this RyuShinKai??? do they sell the liquid gold there in the land of the rising sun?

After fifteen years in Australia I have only found one temple (sorry pub) that offers it to those wise enough to drink it.

May I suggest you guard your source well and drink it only sparingly, for it has the ability to knock you out without touching you you know.

Cheers!

Mike.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Oct 25, 2002)

See.....I got so excited about Boddingtons I made you a kai instead of a kan. 
Boddingtons will do that to a guy you know.

Bartender........oh bartender. Two more over here please 

Mike.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> 
> *See.....I got so excited about Boddingtons I made you a kai instead of a kan.
> Boddingtons will do that to a guy you know.
> ...



Bartender I'll have a Boddingtons, a VB, a Guinness, a Nukie Brown, and a Kilkenny.........in serperate glasses too if you don't mind. 
I'm getting quite a thirst on just reading this thread.


----------



## jazkiljok (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *Actually, I would like to see someone do a no touch KO..............but under my condition. I have to be attacking them or at least moving to do so.
> Because if it can't be done under that condition it is useless to me as a self-defense tool. Me just standing there waiting is not going to cut it.
> I also have serious doubts if as to whether certain folks are able to do it even while I am standing still. *



as useless as tits on a boarhog, as my grandpa would say.

these no touch ko's remind me of the hush hush "shadow punch" offered by a myriad of so-called kungfu masters "studied in the mysterious ways of the wudang" who would claim that they could "hit" you without touching you. the force would knock you down, or take the wind from you.  back in the early 70s "alleged" students of these guys would talk about it in reverential tones- setting forth the whole craze of blowing out lit candles from across the room with your punches (ya know the first steps to honing amazing chi power...) -- kids without any martial arts training were working them candles as they prayed before the holy image of Bruce Lee 

of course NO ONE unassociated to the shadow striker ever got to feel it- TOO DANGEROUS; if you weren't trained by the master your internal organs could be SERIOUSLY destroyed by the energy of this punchless punch. so you just have to take their word for it. :shrug: 

so nice to be living in a more enlightened era, now step back while i wave this wand of mine (if you find yourself staring blankly at your screen but unable to explain how a whole hour had lasped by so quickly- Got You!) 


:cheers:


----------



## Mike Clarke (Oct 26, 2002)

Hey RyuShinKan,

I'm flabbergasted mate..........

In fact, my flabber has never been so gast 

now where did I put that empty pint pot..................?

Mike.


----------

